# Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis



## Zoe91buxton (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if anybody knew any good books or sites in reference to evensong and the advancement in Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis musically and their history within the church. Or you might even know a bit yourselves, which would be very useful. 

I'm studying services from Byrd to Peter Aston, with Harold Darke in between and lots of others for a project - so could do with anything relevant really to get me going. 

Thank you in anticipation! 

Zoe


----------

